# New Jersey Antique Bottle Club show



## Wheelah23 (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey. This club's annual show is this Sunday at the Knights of Columbus Hall in South River, New Jersey. I think it's a pretty big show, so a lot of you are probably going. I hope to find/buy some bottles from Montclair or Glen Ridge. 

 I think it would be rather silly for the denizens of this forum to wear nametags, so instead, I'll wear a distinctive shirt:







 If you see a kid wearing that shirt, it's probably me! Let's see how many teeth the members of this forum have! I say this because many of the members of the North Jersey Antique Bottle Collectors' Association are missing teeth; in fact, several of these do not even have COMPUTERS.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 4, 2011)

I been there the last 2 times and it was a great gathering! BYOB []


----------



## Wheelah23 (Feb 4, 2011)

Bring your own bottles...? []


----------



## deep digger (Feb 5, 2011)

I will be set up there with alot of dug Jersy stuff. DEEP DIGGER


----------



## Oldihtractor (Feb 5, 2011)

I will be there also...    with the nornal array of items.. Look for the FARMALL  shirt..

 The addy for the show is 88 jackson street south river NJ


----------



## bottle34nut (Feb 5, 2011)

i will be there too.  greg


----------



## bottle34nut (Feb 5, 2011)

i will be wearing my "boobies make me smile" t-shirt.   why am i divorced and cant find a girlfriend?  lol   greg


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 5, 2011)

I have no intention of being ignored tomorrow..


----------



## epackage (Feb 5, 2011)

Wish I had known earlier....GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR   stupid me...


----------



## bottle34nut (Feb 5, 2011)

charlie,  i thought you would have your cyber cop badge on.  lol


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 5, 2011)

It's in there... []


----------



## epackage (Feb 6, 2011)

Hoping you all do well selling and buying......I hear good things so far   !!!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 6, 2011)

Just got home from the big event, lots of fine glass and fine people, too!! Connor, your shirt definitely did the trick! Nice meeting you! Good to see you again John and Greg, and Gary! I also had the pleasure of meeting Kevin "Deep Digger" and Tod "Sodasandbeers" today, very nice to meet both of you!!
 I picked up 3 blobs for my Long Branch collection.. one of them is quite hard to come by! Didn't splurge, but I'm happy!


----------



## epackage (Feb 6, 2011)

Great to hear Charlie, can't wait to see a few pic's....[]


----------



## NYCFlasks (Feb 6, 2011)

Was not able to make it, have gone in the past, great show, and for me, close by (about 90 minutes by car).


----------



## Wheelah23 (Feb 6, 2011)

I bought a few things as well... Will post some pictures soon. I saw SO MANY bottles from Long Branch and Paterson, which I know is the area of expertise for you two... I got tired of them as I searched through boxes looking for Glen Ridge/Montclair bottles!

 I hope my mom now realizes that the people on the forum are NOT creepy pedophiles, after she met Deep Digger.


----------



## slag pile digger (Feb 6, 2011)

I wish I could of gone,had plans on doing so,even set my alarm,but after all the rain the day before.....my house, my truck, my driveway, my dirt road....you get the point...... was glazed over in CRAZY ICE, spent the day sanding ,salting, breaking the * &$#@!&*()+_#$% ice up. WHEW!!!
        Can't wait to see everyone's finds.. SPD


----------



## milkglassbottles (Feb 6, 2011)

It was an ok show, all I got was rare Radam's jug and a labeled Germania Magen Bitters.


----------



## epackage (Feb 6, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  slag pile digger
> 
> I wish I could of gone,had plans on doing so,even set my alarm,but after all the rain the day before.....my house, my truck, my driveway, my dirt road....you get the point...... was glazed over in CRAZY ICE, spent the day sanding ,salting, breaking the * &$#@!&*()+_#$% ice up. WHEW!!!
> Â Â Â Â Â  Can't wait to see everyone's finds.. SPD


 I didn't realize the show was upcoming, bad job by me since I hear good things about some Paterson bottles being there...UGH !!!


----------

